# Drug-induced DP/DR, cured....twice !



## Nagach

Hey guys !

I'm totally astonished to find a forum like that ! It's crazy really, and the DP/DR phenomenon is definitly increasing in popularity which is really good for people who can't find a way to get cured. There must be a more medicated treatment possible for the people living constant trauma causing the DP/DR. Anyways, to all who aren't cured yet, good luck and remember curing is possible !!!!!!! I would like also to remember everyone that even though it is possibly the SCARIEST shit in the UNIVERSE TO EVER EXPERIENCE, when you're cured trust me, you forget about it just the way it came, and when you think about it it will seem just as UNBELIEVABLE as it was seeming unbelievable for you to be cured ( you know what I mean







. so maaaaaany people experienced it, just a very small part of it come back here to help !

Sooooooooo ! my story : common as fuck. I'm a 16 yrs old teen, I smoke pot i'm high as fuck -> panic attack where are my legs , omg i'm seeing a pink elephant omagad i'm outta my body duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh -> 1 year DP/DR







IT WAS HELL ! hell on earth ! lost 10kg, I Was a Ghost. outside my body, living a dream (nightmare). Alive but dead, you know what I mean. I didn't take any medication really, I just had an EXCELLENT psychologist who was already very aware of those issues, and she said "son you're scared and anxious as hell" I thought "wtf ho! wtf r you talking about ! I smoked them potz my brainz must be fackad up !" But afterall she was right , I basically just went through all the phases of the "Holy grail of DP/DR" and got rid of it wthin a year ( it went quick once I understood what was happening I'd say 6months to be fully normal ). Even though I was cured, I NEVER EVER SMOKED WEED AGAIN ! The risk was too high to have another panic attack and relapse that shit.

I'm 23 now, DP/DR was an old forgotten memory in the oblivion of my teen age, so forgotten that recently on an erasmus year I smoked a few times, completely drunk on alcohol aswell so I guess I was way to fucked up to think and even have just a bit of anxiousness. But well, my girlfriend said one of her fantasy was to get hiiiiiiiiigh as fuck and then fuck. So well, as a fully normal and recovered person I thought "oh why not" so I smoked this huge blunt of pure weed, and I got Hiiiiigh as fuck, in fact I was on Pluton !!!!! But the weed was too strong and I Had a panic attack. and the DP/DR Came back to a MUCH LOWER level than it did the first time after a bad trip, mainly because I knew exactly what was happening, that I knew it would be temporary etc. BUT the fact is I'm here, and i'm not fully cured yet after a few months and I know I'll need a few more months to fully get rid of it. but the thing is : DRUG INDUCED DP/DR WILL COME BACK IF YOU DO DRUGS AGAIN ! NEVER DO DRUGS AGAINNNNNNN ~ I FEEL STUPID AS FUCK NOW !

I'm controlling my DP/DR as I block the stupid thoughts, exercise, accept it, don't care about it and it doesn't obsess me ( Which makes it go away and seeing the world as real and looking at your body and think "hm , yes....well....this is my body duh, i'm retarded" kinda drags you in a curing spiral.

But well now I'm considering myself as half cured already, as I've reached the phase of "I don't care and it makes me laugh" But guys really, never DO DRUGS again !

it is very important because just like me, when you're cured it is something that really goes outta your mind and EVEN if it is TRAUMATIZING YOU DO FORGET IT !

That was my story







I'll try to help out people here as much as I can.

Cheers !


----------



## Minerva8979

im gonna get a panic attack if you keep writing in caps all the time...lol


----------



## AllmindnoBrain

If you had to be "cured" a second time then it isn't a cure.


----------



## Nagach

Hey,

I had a panic attack while smoking weed and I got DP/DR 1 year....I was 16. when I was 17 it was gone, i'm 23 now and never ever thought about DP/DR I just knew I shouldn't smoke weed or It could come back. I never ever smoked again, but when I did ( 6 months ago ) I had a panic attack and it came back. My DP/DR Is related to panic attack when smoking weed, it is because I totally forgot about DP/DR ( because it was cured) that I made the mistake to smoke again. Now it's almost gone but I thought I'd warn people who had it through weed to never make the mistake to smoke again cause it will temporarily come back again and that's not something you wanna go through again !

Cheers.


----------



## Daphne

I'm a little late, but thank you! Also got drug-induced DP. Took MDMA about one year ago and got DP. After about a half year it got better, but wasn't gone. I had the stupid idea to smoke weed than (before I took MDMA I smoked this, not often, but it never was a problem) and it made the DP, espaecially the anxiety, worse. I will never take any drugs again!


----------



## seanneedshelp

AllmindnoBrain said:


> If you had to be "cured" a second time then it isn't a cure.


very true!


----------



## Manof_theFuture

Nagach said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> I'm totally astonished to find a forum like that ! It's crazy really, and the DP/DR phenomenon is definitly increasing in popularity which is really good for people who can't find a way to get cured. There must be a more medicated treatment possible for the people living constant trauma causing the DP/DR. Anyways, to all who aren't cured yet, good luck and remember curing is possible !!!!!!! I would like also to remember everyone that even though it is possibly the SCARIEST shit in the UNIVERSE TO EVER EXPERIENCE, when you're cured trust me, you forget about it just the way it came, and when you think about it it will seem just as UNBELIEVABLE as it was seeming unbelievable for you to be cured ( you know what I mean http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/public/style_emoticons/#EMO_DIR#/smile.gif. so maaaaaany people experienced it, just a very small part of it come back here to help !
> 
> Sooooooooo ! my story : common as fuck. I'm a 16 yrs old teen, I smoke pot i'm high as fuck -> panic attack where are my legs , omg i'm seeing a pink elephant omagad i'm outta my body duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh -> 1 year DP/DR http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/public/style_emoticons/#EMO_DIR#/sad.gif IT WAS HELL ! hell on earth ! lost 10kg, I Was a Ghost. outside my body, living a dream (nightmare). Alive but dead, you know what I mean. I didn't take any medication really, I just had an EXCELLENT psychologist who was already very aware of those issues, and she said "son you're scared and anxious as hell" I thought "wtf ho! wtf r you talking about ! I smoked them potz my brainz must be fackad up !" But afterall she was right , I basically just went through all the phases of the "Holy grail of DP/DR" and got rid of it wthin a year ( it went quick once I understood what was happening I'd say 6months to be fully normal ). Even though I was cured, I NEVER EVER SMOKED WEED AGAIN ! The risk was too high to have another panic attack and relapse that shit.
> 
> I'm 23 now, DP/DR was an old forgotten memory in the oblivion of my teen age, so forgotten that recently on an erasmus year I smoked a few times, completely drunk on alcohol aswell so I guess I was way to fucked up to think and even have just a bit of anxiousness. But well, my girlfriend said one of her fantasy was to get hiiiiiiiiigh as fuck and then fuck. So well, as a fully normal and recovered person I thought "oh why not" so I smoked this huge blunt of pure weed, and I got Hiiiiigh as fuck, in fact I was on Pluton !!!!! But the weed was too strong and I Had a panic attack. and the DP/DR Came back to a MUCH LOWER level than it did the first time after a bad trip, mainly because I knew exactly what was happening, that I knew it would be temporary etc. BUT the fact is I'm here, and i'm not fully cured yet after a few months and I know I'll need a few more months to fully get rid of it. but the thing is : DRUG INDUCED DP/DR WILL COME BACK IF YOU DO DRUGS AGAIN ! NEVER DO DRUGS AGAINNNNNNN ~ I FEEL STUPID AS FUCK NOW !
> 
> I'm controlling my DP/DR as I block the stupid thoughts, exercise, accept it, don't care about it and it doesn't obsess me ( Which makes it go away and seeing the world as real and looking at your body and think "hm , yes....well....this is my body duh, i'm retarded" kinda drags you in a curing spiral.
> 
> But well now I'm considering myself as half cured already, as I've reached the phase of "I don't care and it makes me laugh" But guys really, never DO DRUGS again !
> 
> it is very important because just like me, when you're cured it is something that really goes outta your mind and EVEN if it is TRAUMATIZING YOU DO FORGET IT !
> 
> That was my story http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/public/style_emoticons/#EMO_DIR#/smile.gif I'll try to help out people here as much as I can.
> 
> Cheers !


 First off THANK YOU Fellow weed induced dper lol 4 months now Two things i struggle with are the voidish feelings (which have gotten better) and memories of how i felt on my bad trip (mental images...crazy thoughts) if you had those...do they also go away?


----------



## dawglaw

There is no "cure" rather you can overcome it.

I was stricken with drug induced DP that turned into DR that I managed to overcome after 8 months. I took MDMA again six months later and the next day I had DR. However, since I had done so much work on dealing with my anxiety and had learned how to control my DR, it only lasted a few days.

I have taken MDMA again since then without any problems.

I am not advocating taking drugs again if they are what caused the DP, I am offering an anecdotal report about overcoming the underlying factors that made my initial DP/DR so bad and learning how to respond to my mind when it wanted to go into a disassociative state. I went from freaking out if i felt disassociated to ignoring it and watching it quickly disappear.


----------



## Manof_theFuture

I see, but fot refference...was time truly a factor for your recovery...or overcoming ?


----------



## dawglaw

The first experience was overcome after a period of time. I was fighting my anxiety the whole time and really was not going anywhere. However, over the eight months, I slowly learned how to manage and to be no longer be afraid of my DP/DR.

By the end, I was living my life and pretty much forgot I even had it.

Once I realized it was not as scary or as debilitating as I once thought, it quickly went away. When it manifested itself again, I knew how to deal with it, I was not scared and did not get caught in the nasty spiral of anxiety.

I don't use drugs often but every once in a while I will enjoy them. For me, it was all about overcoming that mindset that was so toxic when I first was dealing with the DP.

I know how crazy it can sound when I say "It was all in my head" but that was my experience.


----------

